# [RLF][THEME][NS4G] Iced Synergy 2/10/12



## Paul627g

*ICED SYNERGY*

Paul627g & ZiggSVO bring you Iced Synergy..	Its a "glassed" theme, mildly done so it doesn't chase users away with too much glass effect. This is based on the *Code Name Android ROM only* at this point.

Thanks to the following..

Zigg, my partner... He is there whenever I need something.
jstntp of Team Hydro/Dooderbutt ROM for helping me resolve a make it or break it image issue








Shane6374 for his usual awesome support
Ragnarokx, Cyber Warrior, mclarryjr & Beezy of the AC Staff for their support and giving the thumbs up on the idea of the theme.

*Installation Instructions

*** Must be running Code Name Android ROM v1.3.3*

1. Download & Place on SDCARD
2. Boot into CWM
3. Wipe Cache/Dalvik Cache
4. Flash the file.
5. Reboot and Enjoy

*Download:* Iced Synergy


----------



## Paul627g




----------

